# Passiivi = 7. persoona



## Marsario

Hei kaikki!
 Opiskeluni takia jouduin lukemaan Fred Karlssonin kirjoittaman Suomen peruskieliopin, ja minulla on nyt kysymyksiä eräistä kohdista, joita en ole varmaa ymmärtäväni oikein. Joskus jotkut kohdat saattavatkin olla vähän väärinselitettyjä. Olisi mukavaa, jos voitaisiin keskustella niitä täällä, kun joskus kysymykseni saattavatkin herättää mielenkiintoisia keskusteluita.
 Jos haluatte tarkistaa kontekstia kirjasta, painos on siis Suomen peruskielioppi – Neljäs, laajennuttu ja uudistettu painos, Suomalaisen kirjallisuuden seura, Helsinki 2009 (vanhemmat painokset saattavat olla erilaisempia ja saattaa joskus puuttua osia niistä).

 Sivu 39. 





> ”Persoonapäätteitä on kuusi, yksi jokaista kolmen kieliopillisen persoonan ja kahden luvun yhdistelmää varten.”



 Onko teidän mielestänne joku erikoinen syy, miksi passiivipäätettä –Vn ei oteta huomioon? Passiivimuotojen yhteydessä puhutaan aina persoonapäätteestä, esimerkiksi sivulla 218: 





> ”Myönteisellä passiiviverbillä on kaksi päätettä: varsinainen passiivin pääte, joka on –tta ~ -ttä, -ta ~ -tä tai –da ~ -dä, sekä persoonapääte –Vn (vokaali + n, jossa vokaali on sama kuin edeltävä vokaali), esim. sano/ta/an."



_Mod note: The remaining questions have been made into their own threads. See rule #2, "Only one topic per thread"._


----------



## Gavril

Marsario said:


> (1) Sivu 39.
> 
> Onko teidän mielestänne joku erikoinen syy, miksi passiivipäätettä –Vn ei oteta huomioon? Passiivimuotojen yhteydessä puhutaan aina persoonapäätteestä, esimerkiksi sivulla 218:



Kyseessä näyttää taas olevan Karlssonin virhe tai epätäydellinen selitys (jätettäen taas varaa siihen mahdollisuuteen, että asiayhteys tekisi lausunnon järjellisemmäksi).


----------



## Marsario

> Kyseessä näyttää taas olevan Karlssonin virhe tai epätäydellinen selitys  (jätettäen taas varaa siihen mahdollisuuteen, että asiayhteys tekisi  lausunnon järjellisemmäksi).


Se on kuitenkin mielenkiintoinen, itse asiassa minusta tuntu, että se on yleinen virhe...


----------



## DrWatson

On totta, että passiivimuotojen yhteydessä puhutaan persoonapäätteestä. On kuitenkin helppo huomata, että passiivissa ”persoonallisuus” on vähän erityyppistä kuin aktiivissa. Passiivi on luonteeltaan yksipersoonainen, eli se ei kongruoi erikseen jokaisen persoonan kanssa (yksikön ja monikon 1., 2. ja 3. persoona), vaan kaikille on yksi muoto, toisin kuin vaikkapa klassisessa latinassa:



*yks.**mon.**1.p.
*_am-or_ 'minua rakastetaan'_ama-mur_ 'meitä rakastetaan'*2.p.
*_ama-ris_ 'sinua rakastetaan'_ama-mini_ 'teitä rakastetaan'*3.p.
*_ama-tur_ 'häntä rakastetaan'_ama-ntur_ 'heitä rakastetaan'


Lisäksi tavalliset persoonat kongruoivat juuri nominatiivimuotoisen subjektin kanssa. Suomen passiivimuotoisella verbillähän ei määritelmällisesti ole subjektia. Toisaalta Iso suomen kielioppi listaa järjestelmällisesti passiivinkin persoonamuotojen joukkoon, mutta mielestäni myös Karlssonin tulkintaa voi perustella.

P.S. Gavril, pientä pilkunviilausta 


Gavril said:


> Kyseessä näyttää taas olevan Karlssonin virhe tai  epätäydellinen selitys (jätettäen jättäen taas varaa siihen mahdollisuuteen sille mahdollisuudelle,  että asiayhteys tekisi lausunnon järjellisemmäksi).


Suomessa ei ole olemassa 2. infinitiivin (eli E-infinitiivin) passiivin instruktiivia. Muutenkin 2. infinitiivin käyttäminen tuolla tavalla on vähän epäsuomalaista ja lienee lähinnä englannin ja ruotsin interferenssiä. Tuonkaltaista käyttöä esiintyy toki yhä enemmän ja enemmän varsinkin kapulakielisissä viranomais- ja virkamiesteksteissä, muttei ole syytä antaa sen levitä


----------

